# FreeBSD hits ARM 64 bit



## Phishfry (Nov 9, 2015)

64bit ARM Cavium ThunderX on FreeBSD beta
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3000405/servers/freebsd-comes-to-64-bit-arm.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2015)

It was mentioned in the last status report too: https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2015-07-2015-09.html#FreeBSD-on-Cavium-ThunderX-(arm64)

Don't forget the Wiki page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64

If I remember correctly there's also work being done (or going to be done?) to get ZFS working on ARM. FreeBSD on ARM64 with ZFS would be an awesome combination.


----------

